# Picky Eaters



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Could it be the stress of losing her pal causing this? Or is she a picky eater to start with?

Charlie was 11 lbs and an extremely picky eater then when he was 14 mos old, I brought Edison home. A couple of months later, Charlie is 15-16 lbs and consistency with eating his food now.

I feed them Fromm and/or Proplan Sport. I sprinkle Stella Chewy (chicken and fish flavor). Also, I break pieces of some treat to put on top of the food. He gobbled that down.

I know it is frustrating. Poor you! Poor dogs, they must be hungry too. Are you open to boil some chicken? My husband will do that also for Charlie. Shredded boiled chicken with rice and veggies, put a little broth. This is Charlie's comfort food when we know he is stressing out about something. When he stress, he farts a lot and will hold his poo. These means time for his comfort food. This happens when we missed taking him to daycare. He needs his social life.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I might also look into The Honest Kitchen. I really like their products and you can hydrate and add a little on top of kibble, or use it alone. They have Preference to which you add protein and they have several variations with protein in it.


----------

